# What is a good facebook app that will allow you to import your website (like cafepress.com or zazzle.com) into fanpage....



## Didij (Oct 29, 2011)

I looked at the posts here to see if anyone had asked about this, but I have not seen this particular prob.....so here goes:
I have two websites with cafepress.com and zazzle.com. I came across a merch store app that zazzle has, but the problem with this app is that it only loads onto your personal page. 

I created an app to load my websites (links below) , but I don't know how to create a tab for them on facebook 

eShop @ Zazzle on Facebook | Facebook 
eShop @ Cafepress.com on Facebook | Facebook 

I am using wix.com free facebook app with a tab option to add a web page which shows the links to my eStore apps (link below).....but I don't really like how its turned out. 

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

The other great thing about wix.com is it gives me the "like this page before you see more" option (which I turned off for those of you that click on my links to see what I'm talking about.....like I did when reading many of the posts here)

The web page apps out there are for folks adding products that they make and ship......as many of you know cafepress and zazzle are print on demand sites so I am not involved in the printing and shipping of product......so I can't use these apps that need you to add a product pic and then tax infor and shipping details
thanks everyone for you help and feedback inadvance 
p.s. the link say different stuff not sure why, but they will get you to the right pages


----------



## erichedvat (Aug 23, 2011)

Check out our Facebook page u might like it how we have it setup.. Tell me if that is what you were looking for


----------



## Didij (Oct 29, 2011)

what is your facebook page addy....


----------



## erichedvat (Aug 23, 2011)

It's Facebook.com/clotheswholesale


----------



## Didij (Oct 29, 2011)

I see you used pagemodo.com to make your fb site. I like the look of it and I will look into it.......thanks


----------



## srini994 (Feb 27, 2008)

Try Swag.io, They now allow you to import an existing zazzle store onto your facebook fanpage. It is free and takes less than 2 minutes to set your store.


----------



## Shokeapparel (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm with spread shirts and I did it another way. Only thing I don't like about it is I can't make the page any wider and have to sit at the maximum of 828px.

I wouldn't mind throwing the Bookface feed down the side.


----------



## ThkUVryMuch (Jan 14, 2012)

I am in the process of launching my brand, however, I do have my Facebook page set-up already. Just curious to know what you guys think. I want it to be good by the launch date which is May1st. Thank ahead of time.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/CreativeSLcom/154470314664739


----------



## cloudes (Mar 22, 2012)

what is your facebook page addy..


----------

